# Please post your favourite R33 GTR Pics...



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guys since nsta's thread is such a hit I hope he doesn't mind me starting one on r33 gtr's. Post away 


Top RPM here in Australia built 2.8l stroker with what is now a hks T51r (changed from a T88) pumping out 933hp on race fuel and assistance of NOS at this years AutoSalon..









[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here’s my favourite pics of my 97 GTR Vspec


----------



## MidNiteR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't own an R33, and these pictures aren't mine but...here is my favorite:

*400*_*R*_ baby! :clap:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

aferx


What size are your wheels?

They look very wide, unless it's just the angle the pic is taken. That's a very clean example, by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

The wheels are 10.5 x 19" +12 offset tyres are 285 30 19" goodyear eagle f1s


----------



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

*Great TOPIC*

No Worries....i love all GTR's, ive got an r33 gtr at the moment and this thread could make me keep it possibly


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

My old R33 two different wheels. The car has a new owner and is in great hands.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Since mine LOOKS completely stock (save for the carbon fiber wing insert), I don't need to post, right?

PS Aferx - fantastic car you have there. Any advice on wheels? Mutiple thin spoke, or 5-6 big spokes? Deep dish, or fairly flat faced? Any tips would be highly appreciated - since you guys seem to have done well.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nonsense Aki - here you go



















How a GT-R should be driven


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Paul - when was the first photo taken, don't remember - I think it was at Fuji...?

Man, that is one soft-looking suspension... and those wheels look tiny. kinda embarassed...

let me see if I can find some high res photos, then...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

A Couple of mine....


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry for the size :chuckle:





































Lots more here


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

My old baby, 3.0 OS T04Z:thumbsup:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Heres mine:



































































and how she looked when i first got her:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of my old lm.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pro Import democar;


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is my white beast.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*My toy*


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

aferx said:


> The wheels are 10.5 x 19" +12 offset tyres are 285 30 19" goodyear eagle f1s



Cheers mate. So my eyes weren't deceiving me then, looks good that's for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Jae, thats gorgeous mate.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*I'm sure most know mine now...*









































































and the engine...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Matt - sorry if stupid question, but what size/make/offset are your wheels? Gorgeous car, by the way...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

akasakaR33 said:


> Matt - sorry if stupid question, but what size/make/offset are your wheels? Gorgeous car, by the way...


Rays Volk CE28N 19"x10" wheels with Toyo TR1 285/30/19 tyres.
Not sure on the offset as I've never looked tbh.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Jae, thats gorgeous mate.


Thank you. :thumbsup:

Now if you could print your words on four sheets of A4, wrap 'em round housebricks and lob them through the windows of Japanese Performance/Banzai/all the others who've promised a feature, it might focus their attention.  Six months of empty promises.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Can I have more than one favourite?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Recently sold but Jamie won;t mind me posting these:

Old picture, pre wheel refurb










and after the respray and rconditioned wheels (this is the benchmark Jamie...:chuckle::


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

just a few of mine that i like......:thumbsup:


----------



## D2 TEX (Oct 24, 2006)

My favourite pic of my old 33 GTR


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Remember this one moley lol.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

That offset TE is sick!^


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

*matt j*

your car is the bollox, has been my favourite for ages, none of these others 
are as nice as yours.:bowdown1:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

GLOBAL AUTO JP said:


>


I could do with a panel like this, are they available to purchase, or is it a one of??.


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

pupsi said:


> I could do with a panel like this, are they available to purchase, or is it a one of??.


x2?


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

pupsi said:


> I could do with a panel like this, are they available to purchase, or is it a one of??.



It was one off. What I also liked was the location of hazard switch and defi link display.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Stunning that R33 GTR panel . . ohh god don't give me new ideas, I will never decide myself what i want . . .:chuckle:


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

jmotors said:


> Stunning that R33 GTR panel . . ohh god don't give me new ideas, I will never decide myself what i want . . .:chuckle:


I think you gona get heart attack if I let you cruise in my computer. There are so much pics.
I think I can keep uploading something everyday for easy few years.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, I found a good one... me about to spank an R35 at Fuji... he he he...










and afterwards...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I have loads of GT-R's from several GT-R Magazine meets, will post up my favorites from time to time.














































I still have a soft spot for the R33, esp the LM.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

great pics! Im a big fan of the NT03 wheels


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

hyrev said:


>


Does anyone know who makes that carbon splitter?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Does anyone know who makes that carbon splitter?


Looks like the Auto-Select carbon splitter John.

EDIT:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/332734-post11.html


----------



## spinner (Oct 2, 2002)

My R33


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

matt j said:


> Looks like the Auto-Select carbon splitter John.


excellent, thank you


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

My R33 GTR......


















Currently im waiting for Gary at Japsalon to make my new Top secret bonnet, which should look very nice


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

a few of our GTR


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

GLOBAL AUTO JP said:


>


Damn! That's so nice!

2 Pics of my GTR


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some NICE cars around! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Another one


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

pupsi said:


> I could do with a panel like this, are they available to purchase, or is it a one of??.


X3. Who makes these or is it a custom jobbie??


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R33 GTR V-spec*

A few of my old car-


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Love your wheels dude


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

I think i would swap your wheels for mine..lol:clap:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Bandit said:


> X3. Who makes these or is it a custom jobbie??


x4!!!


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## NI Motorsport (Nov 4, 2008)

Shot this stunning R33 GTR today owned by member banzai_g;

#1


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Does anyone know who makes that carbon splitter?


yes its by A/S we did a group buy on these recently


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## liam gtr (Jan 29, 2007)

mine at shakespeare county raceway back this april


----------



## nismoskyliner33 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi guys... this is my contribution...


















....New look coming soon


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

hyrev said:


> I have loads of GT-R's from several GT-R Magazine meets, will post up my favorites from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be my favorite R33 ever! That car certainly hits my taste! Love the color, the weird ass wing and how it sits there!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Undutched said:


> This has to be my favorite R33 ever! That car certainly hits my taste! Love the color, the weird ass wing and how it sits there!


totally agree its one of my all time favourites


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Heres mines. Rims have changed since.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice, but could be lowered^


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

*My current fav pic of my GTR*

This picture of my GTR is the one that I currently have hanging up at my work 

No flash body kit or carbon on the outside. Apart from the alloys, she's just as she was straight from the factory, the alloys are even 17"


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

scby rex said:


> Nice, but could be lowered^


Thats the last thing on the list. Now that the Aus to Yen is poo.... gotta wait it out.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry to go off topic, but i would give a limb to know the colour code of the 400R? anybody know for sure the correct nissan code?

anyway, here's a pic of mine, not had it long and it's going through many changes soon


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

ITSt said:


> This picture of my GTR is the one that I currently have hanging up at my work
> 
> No flash body kit or carbon on the outside. Apart from the alloys, she's just as she was straight from the factory, the alloys are even 17"


Simply Gorgeous! Nice wax job there...love how the light reflects.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

here's mine taken today


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

nori41 said:


> here's mine taken today


Ah, so you were the one that ended up with Paul's car, very nice mate. :thumbsup:

I think the wheels have been changed since I last saw it.


----------



## Craigieloon (Nov 12, 2008)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


>


WOW!!!!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is mine


----------



## Psychic_GTR (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry the pic's not clear ... cause i took it by my phone :nervous: 

enjoy the show :thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

very nice. attention getting color - are many Skylines painted in bright colors in the UAE? Also, what is the location - looks like a car show, and they are getting ready to display your car as the centerpiece!


----------



## Psychic_GTR (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually we had a car show for modified and custom cars so I join them >_o
the location is in AbuDhabi .


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Great thread and some lovely cars on here.
Here is mine;


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

*This is my GTR*

http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/913/pic1756lv9.jpg


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

> 21st November 2008 11:14 PM
> 323ian Great thread and some lovely cars on here.
> Here is mine;
> 
> ...


Quite different! And very nice.:thumbsup:

Are those side diffusers? Never seen those before, who makes them?


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks!

They are carbon fibre underskirts Mel.
Unfortunately though they are a one off which i had a friend who works with carbon make for me. He cant do exact replicas of what i have but he can make anything out of carbon. Let me know if you would like his contact details.


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

iceager said:


> Here is mine


love this splitter can you tell me what it is and where you got it??


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

GoingGTR said:


> Daytime


Some other pics


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*Some Different Pics*



















B]After[/B]

















She has been sold, but there is a high chance I am buying her back


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

pupsi said:


> I could do with a panel like this, are they available to purchase, or is it a one of??.


This was in a midnight purple gtr. it had a massive engine spec T88 turbo over 800bhp but suttle exterior mods!

Global will have the engine pics and spec. Think it went in a magazine too! The dash was a one off and looks great.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

spinner said:


> My R33


Looks good, have you thought about lowering it at all?:chuckle:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

GoingGTR said:


> Some other pics



what a beauty!!

thats got to be the best looking R33 ive ever seen:bowdown1:


----------



## SRTgtr33 (Nov 28, 2006)

here you go mates =0


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

ITSt said:


> This picture of my GTR is the one that I currently have hanging up at my work
> 
> No flash body kit or carbon on the outside. Apart from the alloys, she's just as she was straight from the factory, the alloys are even 17"


love the car..


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

iceager said:


> Here is mine


your car is perfect. Now thats how a GTR should look.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

VGLover said:


> your car is perfect. Now thats how a GTR should look.


Thank you very much


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

A friend of mine took this of my car.....


----------



## spinner (Oct 2, 2002)

Rich_A said:


> Looks good, have you thought about lowering it at all?:chuckle:


Thanks. Just had Nismo S-Tune's fitted with Nismo ARB's and Nismo circuit links. Looks much better now and goes round corners like something else.......very happy.


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

WOW!!! There's some awesome R33 GTR'S out there...
What a great thread!!!:thumbsup:

Anyway, here's a few pics of mine...





































Cheers...:thumbsup:


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

well well well...you never know who your going to run into...BTW IMHO the car above is the best looking R33 GTR on the planet


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

DiRTgarage said:


> well well well...you never know who your going to run into...BTW IMHO the car above is the best looking R33 GTR on the planet


LOL!!!!!!! Your everywhere!!!!
Thanks Paul!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

GETREAL - That is a stunning R33 GTR my friend  I think all R33 colours have their own way of being styled and I think you've got that pretty damn perfect on your silver car to be honest, I would try for the exact same look if mine was in that silver


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Cliff J said:


> GETREAL - That is a stunning R33 GTR my friend  I think all R33 colours have their own way of being styled and I think you've got that pretty damn perfect on your silver car to be honest, I would try for the exact same look if mine was in that silver


Cheers mate!:thumbsup:

Looks like you have serious car yourself with the vented headlight.
What times you running down the quarter mile??


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

GETREAL - outstanding development on that car! looks clean and mean. Good work.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

GETREAL said:


> Cheers mate!:thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like you have serious car yourself with the vented headlight.
> What times you running down the quarter mile??


Not serious enough or quick enough yet sadly. My car is pretty much "stage 1", exhaust, filters and boost controller, running a PB of only 12.302, but due to get a Power FC fitted and mapped in the new year and will hopefully see those 11s. 
Slowly through 2009 my parts stash will build up, consisting of turbos, injectors etc, then we'll see how quick she goes


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

GT51R - Cheers mate, a lot of modifications have gone into engine, suspension and brakes, have kept the exterior subtle as it is driven on the street on a regular basis....

Cliff J - great stuff, its only gonna get quicker!!!!


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

GETREAL, your R33 GT-R is simply flawless, what a stunning example of an r33 you have. Was this car worked on by race pace motorsport at all? I swear i have a vid somewhere of you doing som laps on philip island in it... or that maybe someone else..


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a couple of my R33, a few with my Evo when they were in the DC Autoshow.
























































And GETREAL, may I please ask what hood you've got? I love it!!

Cory


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Dynamix - yep that would be me, the car has been built and prepped by Racepace Motorsport for circuit racing but maintain the comfort for street driving. And yes, that vid of Phillip Island would me me aswell. Cheers for the comments.

ShopGTR - What a nice clean GTR you have... I like the subtle looks and always have had a soft spot for the BBS LM's....
The bonnet is made locally in Aus, its a ZTUNE copy to suit BCNR33.. Was quite a good fit but have spent a lot of time (and money!!!) getting it perfect...


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is mine..


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Lol and the battle for the worlds cleanest R33 GT-R starts!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

here,s mine..


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my old 33........


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Loads of stunning 33s makes me want to go out and polish mine in the dark lol , im getting lots of inspiration that the bank manger wont like lol.. keep them coming


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Few of mine


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ian turbo said:


> Here is mine..



hi thats a newera car isnt it?


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes Matty  But how did you know that ??? Was it the avatar that give it away.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Incrediable pictures of some incrediable cars. I would be nice to have access to all of those parts over here. Any way, here are a few pics of my 96.








With a friends 350Z...
















Motor Pics....


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

nice man! and from my part of the world too!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

This is one of my favorite R-33'.. I would post others but they have been posted already (Hyrev's old LM, Aki's R-33 and Many others) but Here's a Top secret Tuned R-33 GTR, From PowerVehicles, picking it up next month.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


>


Does anybody have more infoc/pics about this beauty? 
Looks like a dream to me, I think this colour is the perfect choice for the R33!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

This car is currently in Holland, here some pics.


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks mate!

I think I have the mag already somewhere, have to search at home...


----------



## Pepijn (Jan 31, 2009)

He thats my car now !  It's in holland now and will be taken appart now and wil be build up again. We hope to ride it the first time on 1 March at time attack Zandvoort in Holland !


----------



## Pepijn (Jan 31, 2009)

Here the car is getting dutch plates
















Pictures of the car that stands at Sky-Engineering Holland


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Pepijn said:


> Here the car is getting dutch plates
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Definately one of my favorite R33's, it should have stayed in the UK!!
Good luck and if you ever fancy selling stick me on the prospective buyers list!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pepijn I hope to see you and your R33 in Zandvoort!

Groetjes Leander


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

@ Matty32: Ah, now I know how you know that I am building the Bee-R R33 GTR 

Will be interesting to see the cars performance with the new engine/drivetrain/suspension setup we are designing/building at the moment :thumbsup:

Sky-Engineering


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's a couple 

...taken at Santa pod on the 25th of January 2009


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

Cliff J: what are those wheels on your car???? OMG they are soo nice. are they koya drifteks?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Look like Rota GTR's to me.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Bandit is correct  18x9.5" ET12 Rota GTR drift. Just sold them as it happens too


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

MY GTR just before I sold it just over a month ago. now lives in Germany.
























This is my previous GTR before the one above


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

GETREAL said:


> WOW!!! There's some awesome R33 GTR'S out there...
> What a great thread!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway, here's a few pics of mine...
> ...



Best looking R33 Ive ever seen this  looks perfect in every way

James.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Top Secret`s Drag RII


----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

Here’s a few pictures of my 98 GTR V-Spec just before I sold it.



























































































Rob


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

hodgie said:


> Top Secret`s Drag RII


Hi mate, were these pics taken in the UK? That's the wheels she should have now:thumbsup: simply gorgeous the fact it's soooo understated, you would never guess it uber fast:clap:


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

man that silver gtr looks awsome.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Some more for the R33 thread


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

scooby-wrx said:


> *images*
> 
> 
> > The second one is mine, bought it earlier this year altough it hasn't been delivered yet
> > I'd upload some more recent pics of it but i don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

Brains said:


> scooby-wrx said:
> 
> 
> > *images*
> ...


----------



## supraph (Oct 9, 2009)

i can't sold mine... 33 are best cars!


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

My beauty!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

davew said:


> My old baby, 3.0 OS T04Z:thumbsup:


This car is now back on our stock and available for purchase:thumbsup:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

My GTR..


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Some nice 33's here


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Some of my old GTR


----------



## r33line (Sep 10, 2006)

Well here's my baby. i have it up for sale but after looking trough this tread im thinking twice about it now.



































































Sorry got a bit carried away with the copy and pasteing.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

And last but not least, my GTR:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Love that last shot, looks proper mean.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Cliff,

soon I'm going to make more pics like this one.
love it.


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Bisounours said:


>



STUNNING! :flame:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

This looks GOOD! Such road presence..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's some pics of mine from the ace cafe meet


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Afer; you should be chuffed as that last picture of your R33 GTR is just nuts!!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Kadir its my favorite pic at the moment


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

fabulous car Aferx :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Tinoush said:


> fabulous car Aferx :thumbsup:


Hey thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

one thing i've noticed and i seem to be very picky,Aferr & Tinoush,i've also got a silver GTR which is the same on the exterior nearly apart from a series 3 black lip
from the back,the rear of the car looks higher than the front by a large margin,i've not got rear spats like Tinoush,was walking up to my car once and it looked horrible from the back imo from how high it sat,don't think i'll be happy until i get my rear diffuser when funds allow 

will get pictures of my car up shortly


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> one thing i've noticed and i seem to be very picky,Aferr & Tinoush,i've also got a silver GTR which is the same on the exterior nearly apart from a series 3 black lip
> from the back,the rear of the car looks higher than the front by a large margin,i've not got rear spats like Tinoush,was walking up to my car once and it looked horrible from the back imo from how high it sat,don't think i'll be happy until i get my rear diffuser when funds allow
> 
> will get pictures of my car up shortly


Same here.
i love how the rear of r34 sits on the ground especially the v-spec and his diffuser.:clap:
i am planing to somehow make it look like the r34 v-spec best thing on the market is the top-secret lookalike diffuser for the r33 and the rearspoiler is not helping either.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah that's the diffuser that i want,might get it over xmas as i'll be putting the car away for a few months,get to spend more on tuning it while i'm not driving it 
the spoiler is the last problem,i've thought about getting an R34 GTR spoiler on mine but still not sure...


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> yeah that's the diffuser that i want,might get it over xmas as i'll be putting the car away for a few months,get to spend more on tuning it while i'm not driving it
> the spoiler is the last problem,i've thought about getting an R34 GTR spoiler on mine but still not sure...


i wouldn't do that.
r34 has a sharp edges in the end and r33 is more rounder or softer . r34 spoiler is made for the r34 on a r33 looks weird. that my opinion anyway. 

maybe in a combination of r34 spoiler and a diffuser will look astonishing i don't know.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah i know,i've seen it done on a few R33's now and it depends on what the rest of the car looks like,time will tell...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jun 33

(the one thats still in JP)

Akis pic of it from his blog


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Some updated pics of mine, it's been a while!!!




























:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Now that is nice!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

@GETREAL
can you tel me one thing bro?
how the hell do you keep you headlights so clean and 100% tansparent?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> @GETREAL
> can you tel me one thing bro?
> how the hell do you keep you headlights so clean and 100% tansparent?


You mean like this?

Mine were slightly dis-coloured, so to get them back to new, I started with wet and dry paper 1200 grit used wet, and working up to 2000 grit used wet and finally finished off with a fine cutting compound.

When finished no marks at all were left on the lights, just totally clear lights.

Obviously it's your decision if you wish to try this!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

i used some polishing pasta called comandant 4. it looked much better but in the end i noticed that it needs some attention from inside to. i have the original nissan xenons. so i thing i have to open them once. any threat here how to open them?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> i used some polishing pasta called comandant 4. it looked much better but in the end i noticed that it needs some attention from inside to. i have the original nissan xenons. so i thing i have to open them once. any threat here how to open them?


I think there is a thread, as one guy converted his xenons to bi-xenons.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> i used some polishing pasta called comandant 4. it looked much better but in the end i noticed that it needs some attention from inside to. i have the original nissan xenons. so i thing i have to open them once. any threat here how to open them?


Here's the link mate.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117874-i...ctors-r32-headlights.html?highlight=bi+xenons


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GETREAL said:


> Some updated pics of mine, it's been a while!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love with this car :smokin:

Any rear end shots??


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

MS33 said:


> Here's the link mate.
> 
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117874-i...ctors-r32-headlights.html?highlight=bi+xenons


Thanks bro,
its not a r33 but very useful.
i am only scared to put my headlights in the oven. :flame:


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> Thanks bro,
> its not a r33 but very useful.
> i am only scared to put my headlights in the oven. :flame:



Do no use lots of heat  I used 80c @ 10 minutes


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Cheers for the comments guys...



Tinoush said:


> @GETREAL
> can you tel me one thing bro?
> how the hell do you keep you headlights so clean and 100% tansparent?


Just wash them with soap and water and every now and then use a headlight polish. They were always in new condition and I guess I don't do enough driving for them to fade...


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> I'm in love with this car :smokin:
> 
> Any rear end shots??


Thanks mate, will dig up some rear shots but it ain't that exciting, mostly standard....


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

some real nice cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Pepijn said:


>


Would be interested to know if the carbon side skirt attachments/diffusers pictured above are the same Bee R versions that they sell to the public.
I've seen them for sale but don't know if the length is correct for an r33 as i'm sure it's down as a universal part.
Want my skirts to look something like the pic below. May have to get something made up.










Extra pic as this is an awesome looking 33


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you buy the bee*r ones like that


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bayside 33 tuned by Car Shop F1


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

very nice 33 matt


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

MY OLD NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 700BHP AT 1.5 BAR MISS HER  

<script src='http://img208.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf0799edited.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img804.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf1036edited.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img705.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf1039edited.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img694.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf1041edited0001.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img829.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf1050edited0001.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img72.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf1157edited.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img191.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf1158edited.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Andiroo said:


> Hi mate, were these pics taken in the UK? That's the wheels she should have now:thumbsup: simply gorgeous the fact it's soooo understated, you would never guess it uber fast:clap:


Hi, yes, they were taken at Elvington a few years back by me. Tim was doing a shakedown test there as he had only just got it. Also, he had the Super Lemon there, was well worth the 400 odd mile round trip i took to see them both in action! :bowdown1:


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

I know this might not be to everyones taste but I just seen it on another forum and had to post, I think it looks :smokin:











Jim.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That looks gangstered up and ready for a drive-by shooting


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ekjim said:


> I know this might not be to everyones taste but I just seen it on another forum and had to post, I think it looks :smokin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That's better, looks the part now in it's natural environment


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I took these on sat 
think they look ok.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

now that is nearly how i'd have my R33 GTR sit,just another 2cm higher though i would have it,and not as much camber,but OMG that is SO NICE!

i think i should say,my GS300 was low enough to cause sparks when i drove


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> That's better, looks the part now in it's natural environment




Cliff, that's ****ing hilarious :bowdown1:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

@ian turbo,
Great pictures.


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Took this over the weekend.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

jjpea said:


> Took this over the weekend.



Very nice picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

ian turbo said:


> I took these on sat
> think they look ok.


That is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

torra said:


> MY OLD NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 700BHP AT 1.5 BAR MISS HER
> 
> <script src='http://img208.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf0799edited.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>
> 
> ...


Beautiful car, I'd miss her too if I didn't own her any more. 

What do you drive now??


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

modest as its mine,, but im over the moon now its finished..
















































Now its time to sell it:bawling:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

MS33 said:


> Beautiful car, I'd miss her too if I didn't own her any more.
> 
> What do you drive now??


By thats a blast from the past was a very nice car to drive...haha
still in the process of getting my DU-LUCK R32 tuned....I know its not an R33 but could not resist showing her off....:chairshot








http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/149252-my-new-r32-2-7-a.html
thanks.....


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

LRP said:


> modest as its mine,, but im over the moon now its finished..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed !! Why sell it ?


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

flovv said:


> Very nice indeed !! Why sell it ?


Yeh i know , :runaway: started new business and a mini me on the way soon ..  'she thinks its already up for sale :blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

LRP said:


> Yeh i know , :runaway: started new business and a mini me on the way soon ..  'she thinks its already up for sale :blahblah::blahblah:


What canards do you have on the front? :runaway:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

LRP said:


> Yeh i know , :runaway: started new business and a mini me on the way soon ..  'she thinks its already up for sale :blahblah::blahblah:


That is one of the meanest R33's iv seen, have admired it several times in ur project thread. The front wings alone are a work of art! No way you are selling that surely!!!! Just tell her its sold and hide it in a mates garage, disappear on the odd sunny day for a blast. . . . . . . .robert's your fathers brother!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Brains said:


> What canards do you have on the front? :runaway:


Unsure of make mate , there the only ones that work well and dont draw attention from the police..








Must get some underbonnet ones taken..:thumbsup: preparing for sale add now:bawling:


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

best pic of mine now has gold wheels
http://


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

My R33 GTR Le manns








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bigman said:


> My R33 GTR Le manns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. :thumbsup:

What wheels are on the car??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Volk Racing CE28s


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

matty32 said:


> Volk Racing CE28s


Thanks Matty


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice 33 bigman,that isn't one of the other local Le Man 33's is it?


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> nice 33 bigman,that isn't one of the other local Le Man 33's is it?


It is local but I have'nt really driven it!!! about 6 times in the last 8 years lol, just had it tuned and mapped at MGTR Racing made 613 bhp atw, its parked up again now untill summer :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

need to take me out in it


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

aferx said:


> Here's some pics of mine from the ace cafe meet


holy christ,that is just perfection!!! whats the wheel specs and suspension?


----------

